# Great Weather Site



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

We started a website where the general public can report snow totals from there neighborhood.

It's just starting to take off.... it will get big as our company is sending these reports to the television weather people so they can use them in their shows..

http://www.reportstorms.com

Could be cool for the snow plowing community to be aware of.

Andy


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Holy Cow, Great site!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats a really cool site. I hope to be able to participate as much as possible!

I know its beta but it would be really cool for a phone application, that way we can update totals while we are out and even load pictures taken from our phones. Just a thought!!


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

Having something on mobile is certainly in the plan as we grow the site.

Thanks for checking it out!

Andy


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, are you accepting site partners? I would like to talk to you. Whats your email?


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

sure...

I'm at [email protected]

Andy


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Just emailed you!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

hopefully for you the people reporting are not the ones calling for a plow cause 3-5" are in their driveway and you get out to the house and its 2" at best.


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

It doesn't surprise me that some folks do that!


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

That's cause men always call 2 inches 6 inches....according to my wife!! She is standing over my shoulder as this is written!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LMAO! No comment other than, Do things really change that much as you get older????LOL


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Stoker, things only get better as you get older


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Define older! When I was 18, older was someone in their 40's. Now that I'm 52 (until the day after tomorrow) "older" is someone in their 70's. Quit yer damn laffin...you'll be there some day!!
By the way, you can be a Grampa in your 40's ya know!! wesport


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grampa Plow;651648 said:


> Define older! When I was 18, older was someone in their 40's. Now that I'm 52 (until the day after tomorrow) "older" is someone in their 70's. Quit yer damn laffin...you'll be there some day!!
> By the way, you can be a Grampa in your 40's ya know!! wesport


LOL yeah I know, the age game sux. Im 29 and used to think 30 was pre retirement time, LOL. I still see 40 as getting there but Ill be there sooner than I know it and feel just as young as I do now, just my body wont be, LOL.


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks to all who posted reports yesterday and today on Reportstorms.com !

Yesterday's Reports



Today's Reports (Through 8:30 AM)


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice site.. I posted for The Rockford area.. I hope everyone that posts puts in the town they are doing..


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm registered and ready to contribute...now it's up to Mother Nature to do her part


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the great reports today!

Andy


----------



## NHJAKE (Aug 21, 2006)

Neat SIte...I just joined. Will try to post as much as I can. Hope to see others from the great state of New Hampshre on here as well!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You should talk to Charles in charge to maybe become a sponser and get a link added here on Plowsite.com


----------



## andywxman (Nov 26, 2008)

Over 100 reports so far tonight ... thanks!


----------

